# ?



## lunkerslayer (Dec 9, 2016)

?Removed to other forum


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

another case where the machine may be a canada only unit ?, but parts from many other brand names may fit.


----------



## lunkerslayer (Dec 9, 2016)

would anyone have a axle part number for me to look up to see if I can find one on Ebay


----------



## lunkerslayer (Dec 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm. You may need to wait till the forum gets more active. Not very busy yet.
As was suggested, try finding an MTD or other MTD mfd. blower and compare.


----------

